# Parents Pedigree



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey everyone 
i have the perants paper 
can ya tell me something about them good, bad.....
I posted on yesterday it can be closed if it has to be
for every info im thankful for like always!

Mom









and that is Dads a lil rip apart but hopefully ya can make something out of it!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

wow this pedigree looks so authentic. i've never seen anything like this before =|


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

I have had those papers in my hands!
They are real.....
Is it bad????


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Ntrios juan gotty, Blue this, blue that,blue the other? you got to be kidding right?

ADBA has been known to register a cat as an APBT for the money, why you think I don't even bother any more 

I would'nt wipe my a$$ with them papers


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

Im getting really confused


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

LOL why cause ADBA paper's said they are regestard (sp)?


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

Well that could happen with any reg.
so what u mean is someone just put all the dogs on there all fake?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Look I ain't even going go there I don't put peoples dogs down I'm just telling you


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Buly_Love based on the pedigree you posted your dog is an American Bully. If you would like to learn more about the difference between an American Bully and an American Pitbull Terrier Please refer to these threads.

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/11710-newbs-everyone-else.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/12170-what-ambully.html


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

thank you i will read through it!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Nothing wrong with owning an American Bully it's just a different breed of dog because the American Bully has not fully established it's own standards/ identity within the registries they are still being registered as American Pit bull Terriers even though they are not. American Bullies are cross bred with staff blood, game blood, and other bully type breeds such as English bulldog, American Bulldog, Corso, Mastiff .. and many other breeds. The Original Idea when creating the American Bully was to create a larger more mellow family dog with less aggressive tendencies towards other animals. Most American Bullies are bred for size and looks. Where as the American Pit bull Terrier is a working/performance dog weighing in between 30-60 lbs who's purpose was originally bred for the box .. Or for fighting .... Because the sport is no longer legal in the US and other parts around the world .. American Pit bull Terriers are now being worked on the WP track and in other legal sporting events. Hope this helped a little bit if you have any other questions please feel free to ask someone will be able to help you.


----------

